# Partagas (D.R.) Naturales Cigar Review - Independence Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My experience wasn't as bad as many other reviewers. I had an hour of independence to spare so I grabbed this little guy. The thing burned fantas...

Read the full review here: Partagas (D.R.) Naturales Cigar Review - Independence Stick


----------

